# Surligner des passages dans du texte



## regor555 (1 Février 2015)

Bonjour,
quelqu'un connaitrait-il une méthode pour installer un widget, si possible sur iPad, qui permettrait de surligner des phrases dans des pages web, avant de les transfèrer à des contacts.
J'ai du mal à imaginer que ça n'existe pas, car ça me parait très utile.
Merci pour une -des- réponses faciles à comprendre par le néophyte que je suis.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Février 2015)

il y a des outils autour de ce "genre " de concept

allant de "surlignages , voire surlignage et commentaires-notes persos " jusqu'à plus simple  "bookmark" pointant une partie précise de page
avec sans envoi

--
ceci dit une des methodes simples est dle cliper les parties qui intéressent via un outil genre Evernote ( et ou d'editer commenter réamenager ), et d'envoyer le lien de cette note
c'est même une des fonctions centrales d'evernote et similaire
même instapaper a du surlignage

note les questions ipad c'est traité sectios ibidules


----------



## regor555 (2 Février 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> il y a des outils autour de ce "genre " de concept
> 
> allant de "surlignages , voire surlignage et commentaires-notes persos " jusqu'à plus simple  "bookmark" pointant une partie précise de page
> avec sans envoi
> ...


Merci Pascal de votre réponse. Je ne suis pas sur qu'elle satisfasse mon besoin (Evernote), mais je vais d'abord en apprendre plus sur ce Evernote, avant d'en dire plus.
Néanmoins, je reprécise mon souhait. Je lis un article, ou bien on m'envoie un article; je veux souligner l'importance d'une phrase ou d'un passage de l'article, et le réexpedier à mon contact. Ainsi rien n'est détaché de son contexte.
A plus peut être.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

Outil en ligne pour surligner des passages de pages web à partager sur les réseaux sociaux ou par mail : marker.to
Voir aussi :  http://www.scrible.com/ ; ou encore http://www.webnotes.net/


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2015)

que ce soit evernote ( ou mille autres outils du même genre) ou les  liens de Cratès , la voie royale ce sont les trucs en ligne
un autre avantage
le destinataire ne recoit PAS de PJ et n'a PAS besoin de logiciel installé compatible pour ouvrir la PJ
tout est mouliné en ligne et le destinataire recoit ...un lien


----------



## regor555 (4 Février 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Outil en ligne pour surligner des passages de pages web à partager sur les réseaux sociaux ou par mail : marker.to
> Voir aussi :  http://www.scrible.com/ ; ou encore http://www.webnotes.net/


Merci Cratès de ta réponse.
J'ai installé Scrible sur mon iPad et ca marche impec.
Super, Merci encore


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Février 2015)

De rien.


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Février 2015)

C'est vrai que je connaissais pas, c'est vachement bien, ce truc.
Adopté, et je sens que c'est le genre de service que je vais garder lorsqu'il deviendra payant. Enfin, s'il survit et tient ses promesses.


----------

